# I could sit a hedgie or two in NorthWestern IN



## AleishaMarie (Sep 24, 2012)

I live in West Lafayette, IN and would love to take care of hedgies for anyone who needs to travel. West Lafayette is a college town so I know people travel alot especially to visit family. I do have a hedgie of my own named Sully who is 10 months old. He is usually pretty grumpy at first but calms down once he is in my hands or lap for awhile so I am used to handling grumpy lil guys from time to time. Just wanted to let anyone know who is in the area that I am available!


----------

